# CANopen/CoDeSys 2.3 - Verarbeitung der Emergency Message



## Hoh (9 April 2010)

Hallo,

ich steh vor dem Problem, dass ich von einem CANopen Slave die Emergency Message in meinem Ablaufprogramm auswerten möchte.

Hab dazu schon (ohne Erfolg) die Funktionen "MgrFindRecMessage" bzw.
"MgrFindNewestRecMessage" verwendet. 
Programm wird ohne Fehler abgearbeitet. Der Buffer enthält jedoch immer den Wert 0. Die Emergency Message wird vom Slave gesendet, das kann ich mit einem CAN-Monitor sehen.

Im Forum habe ich leider bisher keinen Eintrag gefunden.

Hat jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag? Wie löst ihr das Problem?

LG


----------



## Controllfreak (9 April 2010)

Ich habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, aber evtl. könnte es so gehen.
Verwende den CANOPENNODE aus der 3S_CANopen_Master.lib und werte den Ausgang EmcyMsg aus.


----------



## Hoh (12 April 2010)

Hallo,

funktioniert. Komme an die komplette Emergency Message ran.

Danke!


----------

